# Haunted Garage Ideas



## harmonicaman (Sep 15, 2009)

Here are a couple of Halloween decor ideas I do for my garage. The first is a simple entrance treatment and the second is an over-the-top special effects display --

I tack up a sheet of 3-5 mil. thick black polyethylene across the entrance. I use plenty of thumbtacks; one tack every 5 inches or so because any wind will put a lot of stress on it. I tack 2"x4"s across the bottom edge to hold it down. I cut a jagged entrance hole, like a toothy mouth. For the eyes, I cut holes and used spray adhesive to affix a pair of commonly available window treatment cat's eyes and backlit them with small 25 watt work lights.

Parts list:

Heavy gauge black plastic sheeting
Black duct tape (to reinforce corners and entrance)
Many thumbtacks
Wood strips (to hold down the bottom edge)
1 pair "Spooky Eyes" plastic window clings
2 small spot lights
Spray adhesive (or black duct tape)

Photos:


















The second special effect is a bit more expensive and involved, but it creates an awesome 3D splash of color. Build a 6.5'x6.5'x1.5' box out of 1/2"x2" furring strips (see photos). Hang a couple packages of good quality spider web material inside the frame (make sure you fill the entire space with webbing). Lightly dust webbing with an assortment of florescent spray paints. Mount a 4' double fluorescent fixture inside the box at each end - with blacklight bulbs, of course! Wrap the box in black poly and toss in plenty of glow-in-the-dark bugs, skeletons and spooky what-knots. Also add plenty of black spiders for colorless accents. The glowing 3D color effect this prop creates is truly awesome. I built two of these things...

Parts list:

1/2"x2" furring strips
Heavy gauge plastic sheeting
Webbing material
Assorted fluorescent spray paints
2 4' fluorescent light fixtures w/blacklight bulbs
Lots of glow-in-the-dark skeletons and bugs and black spiders

Photos:


























Confused? Email me: [email protected]


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 11, 2008)

I really like the way this looks. It is simple and wouldn't take much time at all to set up. Thanks!


----------

